# Agility Practice



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm gonna pick up the Grands abt noon to go out to the Agility field. This will be the first time my GD will take Spud thru some of the equipment. And I'm just a touch nervous abt it. 

I can see that I'll be training her in Handling, and she'll be training Spud on the equipment. But this will be a learning experience for me too. 

The kids love running thru the Weave Poles already, so she can just lead Spud thru them on the leash 'til he gets used to him. Same thing with the Tunnel. At her size she can take him thru that too on the leash. 

I don't think we'll try a Hoop today, I wanna get some training 'how-to' advice before we take a crack at that. He already knows the A frame so maybe we'll set up the Dog Walk today and take him over that. 

And it's a beautiful, sunny day but just abt the freezing mark here . . . so we'll be waiting 'til it warms up a bit too!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you had a lovely warm sunny day to practice. In Ct we are getting about 10 inches of snow  What is the hoop you jump through it? Swizzle is now old enough for agility - I am so excited, we will have such fun!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well the weather was great . . unfortunately, the 'other stuff' was a bust!  lol

When yr concentrating on training dogs, it's distracting to have a 5 year-old moaning that 'I'm huuuuuungry', or 'I need a drink'. 

Or, I'm concentrating on my GD leading Spud up one side of the A Frame, and don't notice that my GS has climbed almost to the top on the other side! Arrrrrgh!! lol

And then he wants to jump on the teeter totter *with* Spud!! :banghead: Aaaaaack!!

Dunno if our Spuddie learned anything, or if my GD learned much, but it was an unforgettable learning experience for me! lol

I don't see the Hoop in all Agility videos, but we've got one. So I'll get some pix of it when we get it set up. I don't know yet how to train it, but I'll be talking to our 'Agility expert' today.

I hope u've got some snow boots for Swizzle!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can just picture it all, Countryboy. Maybe next time you can bring a friend for your Grandson to play with. Five year old boys are like puppies themselves. LOL


----------

